# Cockpit COMFORT - folding seats, cushions, etc?



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

Once in a while I see folks comfortably lounging in their cockpits or on deck, for hours at a time. Reading, sleeping, stargazing. How are they doing this? I am almost always uncomfortable in mine, unless I bring up half the bedding from down below to lean on. I've noticed these 'backrest' type seats. I've looked them up... 

I've found Sport-a-Seat, ComfortSEAT, and some seat from WestMarine (Go-Anywhere). The first two are around $115, the WM is now about $50 (coming from the most overpriced place on earth, it makes me nervous)

Does anyone have experience and an opinion on any of these dandies? Or alternatives to cockpit/deck spinal bliss?


----------



## escapaide (Jun 6, 2008)

I bought one of the west marine seats for my wife and she loves it. Good back support and comfortable.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Cockpit cushions are nice. My boat is equipped with 'Bottomsiders', a closed cell foam pad system. 

Full disclosure, I'm not associated with the company in anyway except as a customer.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We've got a couple of the comfort seats. Liked them particularly cos at sea we could sit facing forward. At anchor they are good to use if you want to loaf around on the foredeck. To be frank I've been less than impressed with the quality of the mechanism and would probably just buy the WestMarine cheapies if I was to buy something similar again.

The BottomSiders look interesting but I'm not overly excited about vinyl covers.

I must admit however that at anchor our cockpit takes on a whole heap more cushiony look to it than it would at sea. Without a bit of padding that place is never going to be as comfortable as your favourite sofa. With it, its a place of sheer bliss.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

We have the Go Anywhere 2 seats from WM. Get them on sale and they are extremely comfortable! The back support is awesome and you can take them all over the boat - like the bow.

They are much more comfortable than bottom siders or cushions and far less expensive and compact.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

I happened to see some folding cushions for adirondak chairs on clearance at Target. Bought two, and they have worked out nicely. And they were cheap enough, that if they get beat up and only last a year, it was worth it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Get one of these from West Marine. There is no other...


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Get one of these from West Marine. There is no other...


Wow,
Even at my age "Wuss" comes to mind!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Smack,

Already have a pair of them - they're great. Also installed a real comfortable helm seat. It was the best $249 I've ever spent.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GaryHLucas said:


> Wow,
> Even at my age "Wuss" comes to mind!
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


You old farts and your aversion to comfort. It's embarrassing.

One word....beer holder.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I didn't know La-z-boy made cockpit seats!

That does look comfy, but where the heck would I put them? We are a bit tight for space so we picked up some thermarest style cushions with a nice grip material on one side. It's enough to take the hard edge off.

Of course when I really want to relax I use a hammock chair hanging over the foredeck!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Step 1- Determine, is your cockpit comfortable? Some coamings and benches and bulkhead combos just ain't real people friendly no matter how much money and foam you throw at the problem.
Step 2- get at least one of these:
Amazon.com: Taylor Made Products Sto-Away Folding and Reclining Boat Seat (Navy Blue): Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31EGh3H-cgL
We have had one aboard WJ for 5 seasons and SWMBO and i fight over it. It is not cheap, but it has not faded, failed, ripped, or gotten saggy. It is perfect in the cockpit, on top of the cabin, on the foredeck...
Armrests just get in the way unless it is a dedicated helm seat, like gary's- brilliant idea, btw.


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

bljones said:


> Step 2- get at least one of these:
> Amazon.com: Taylor Made Products Sto-Away Folding and Reclining Boat Seat (Navy Blue): Sports & Outdoors
> We have had one aboard WJ for 5 seasons and SWMBO and i fight over it. It is not cheap, but it has not faded, failed, ripped, or gotten saggy. It is perfect in the cockpit, on top of the cabin, on the foredeck...
> Armrests just get in the way unless it is a dedicated helm seat, like gary's- brilliant idea, btw.


Have one of those that was 'regifted' to us via the recycle bin at our marina ... must be several years old as it's now been aboard for 2 ... the irish setter's favorite spot laying over the lazerette ... and I can attest to what BL said ...

West Marine had a similar model tho' somewhat larger thicker and more comfortable 2 years ago ... they were running a '2 for' sale in January and happened to stop by and found they had stocked the sale bin incorrectly with that model (retail price then was about $100) at 2 for $79 ...

They have been decorating the cockpit of the Cal nicely now as well ...


----------



## Trinkka (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm happy with just my old square Stern's cushion propped against the stern rail post to lean my back against. I really don't need a cushion for my butt. I keep my cushion tied to the rail so it doesn't get blown overboard. It makes a good back rest and it can also be used as a throwable life preserver. 
My First Mate Penelope Pitbull also favors this cushion. 

Joe


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

One of the least considerd aspects of a S/V is cockpit ergonomics. 

This thread is evidence of that. 

We spent a lot of effort and thought in the Harbor line cockpit ergonomics. People always remark on the cockpit comfort of these boats.


----------



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> Smack,
> 
> Already have a pair of them - they're great. Also installed a real comfortable helm seat. It was the best $249 I've ever spent.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,
Since we have the same boat, I'd love to see how you've added the helm seat. It's something I've toyed with, but resolved to keep that space flexible (standing, sitting to the side, etc.).

Thanks, Jason.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I bought two Sport-a-Seats at a boat show (saved $20); they aren't cheap, but they are the only things I ever bought for the boat that my wife really likes. Comfortable, durable and thoroughly worth the price. I understand that the West Marine versions have greatly improved. I used one on someone else's boat a few years ago, and it was crap; I sat on a newer version in a store not to long ago, and they definitely have improved the cushioning. Also, the West Marine seat has a storage pocket and it folds in half for easier transport (the Sport a seat does not). However, when you compare the two side by side, the differences are obvious: you can feel the frame in the West Marine seat through the cushion, and you can hear the difference in the quality of the ratchet. The Sport a Seat is just a better-made product. This is not to say that its the best choice for everyone, just that its a higher end unit. At $50, I think the West Marine seat is a good value. In any case, having a couple of these chairs on your boat is a very good thing indeed.


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

These were on sale at Home Depot for $20 each on July 4th, so I grabbed a couple for my cockpit.

Chili Stripe Mid Back Patio Chair Cushion 2 Pack-V547552X-9D2 at The Home Depot


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SchockT said:


> I didn't know La-z-boy made cockpit seats!
> 
> That does look comfy, but where the heck would I put them? We are a bit tight for space so we picked up some thermarest style cushions with a nice grip material on one side. It's enough to take the hard edge off.
> 
> Of course when I really want to relax I use a hammock chair hanging over the foredeck!


I guess it depends on the kind of sailing you're doing. Those sweethearts were on a race boat I crewed on last fall. We used them on the return delivery. When you're doing passages of several days with a small crew, those things are pure gold. You do tend to get sore after several days straddling hard stuff. If you're just daysailing or weekending it's not that big a deal.

Also, the problem might be because I'm so lean and muscular. Not a lot of padding like most fat people you see out sailing. Heh-heh.


----------



## sailormike (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had one of those "cheap" WM folding seats for 8 years and it has a lot of miles on it. It's a little dirty but still in good shape. Very comfy!
Not so for my bottomsider cushions! They were impossible to clean and deteriorated quickly, the vinyl coating cracked after a few years, and because they are yinyl coated they don't breath, making for a very sweaty bottom in the hot weather. I replaced them with custom made sunbrella covered cushions and they have been fine since.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I needed to sit a little higher when sailing so bought the Bottomsiders helm cushion. It's great - it can be moved to the central position for motoring, or to either side for sailing. When I tack I just move it with me. The vinyl coating really grips the deck and stops it sliding around. No trouble keeping it clean and it seems to be holding up OK.

For lounging at anchor or in the slip, those folding seats are great and go in the lazarette just fine.


----------

